# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  [NEW] Nokia Care Suite PST 5.0 2013.38.3.2

## mohamed73

Uninstall the older version before install this version. 
New version of the Nokia Care Suite Product Support Tool 5.0 is available. 
It provides support for the Nokia Windows Phones (Lumia), the latest  Asha devices and products supported by the Testing and Tuning tool.  Installation package and latest version of User Guide Document are  attached. 
Download Link :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Full Version Download : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Only MSI file Download : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

